# طلب مساعدة عن مشروع انتاج نترات البوتاسيوم



## kno3 (3 مارس 2009)

يا اخوان أرجو المساعدة في ذلك:55::55:


----------



## eng raya (5 مارس 2009)

sho bdk mosa3de y3ni?


ana mshroo3 ta5roji kan 3n vinyl acetate plant production:17:


----------



## علاء المدرس (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز ما غرضك من هذه المادة اذا قلت سماد فموجود ما هو اسهل حصولا منها وارخص وامن اترك هذه المادة فهي لم تجلب غير الويل والثبور وعظائم الامور


----------



## abody elamin (25 مارس 2010)

نترات البوتاسيوم مادة مهمة جدآ في صنع سماد للنباتات 
وأيضا في صناعة البارود الأسود ومعظم انواع الألعاب النارية
إنه مشروع جيد نتمنى أن يوفقك الله فيه وتكمله باحسن وجه


----------



## علاء المدرس (14 يونيو 2011)

لها ثلاث مصادر اساسية غير الترسبات الطبيعية في شمال شيلي وفرنسا الاول من اضافه حامض النتريك الى الرماد والثاني من بعض البرك الحارة الداخلية مثال البحر الميت وبحيرة ساوا والثالث من تفاعل طبيعي للاملاح في ترب البلاد الحار كالهند وينقا فيزيائيا


----------



## chady chkeir (21 يونيو 2011)

ana 2azde kif fina njibo mn l terbe...mech mn l ma7allet !!!


----------

